# 2010 US Indoor Champs



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

Well the time has come to announce the details of the 2010 US Indoor Champs, at the Holiday Inn in Independence. There are several big changes in store for this year, which will make this one of the greatest Champs of all time. First off, the management team is all new. For those who don't know me, my name is Ian Ruggles. I have announced at the Indoor Champs for several years, and with the retirement of the Aholts, my father Joe and I have taken on the mantle of carrying on the Champs' long-standing tradition of great racing. That being said, we're also looking to make the Champs bigger and better than ever! With the help of long-term US Indoor Champs headlining sponsor Calandra Racing Concepts, we're going to provide the carpet racing community a top-notch event from start to finish!

And yes, you read that right, "carpet racing community". The rumors that had leaked out late last month are true, OVAL racing is coming to the Champs for 2010! A number of individuals over the years have asked that Oval be included as a part of this race, and as the Champs enters its fourth decade, I could think of no better time than now to make it happen. 

All you guys and gals that turn both ways have nothing to worry about, because the roadcourse action will still be as hot as ever. With 12th scale, WGT, and TC classes, going to war on the CRC Fasttrak carpet, just as they have for years, this should be another great one.

We've already drafted a schedule, which should prove to work out very well for everyone involved. According to the plan at this point, it'll be a 7 am start for practice and qualifying days and should wind down before 10:30 each night, and that's running two FULL rounds of qualifiers for both Oval and Roadcourse each day, but mains day. This schedule fully accounts for track changeover, a rocket-round of practice between track layouts to bed-in traction, and even a little cushion for possible track maintenance, etc. So there should still be plenty of time to Socialize both during the rounds, and after, each and every day of the event. And with only the mains to run Sunday, getting out at a decent hour is all but assured.

As we finalize details and move closer to the event we'll bring you more and more information. Look for class listings and info about the new website to be released shortly.
That's where we stand at the moment, so clear Nov. 24th, 25th, 26th, 27th, and 28th, and we look forward to seeing you at the 2010 US Indoor Champs.


Questions can be e-mailed to [email protected]


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

With the addition of an oval program to the champs race it should go along way to boost entries. Oval racing is our biggest turnout here in Michigan.
Looking forward to it.


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

May even have to get an Oval Car, as long as the Road Course does not run backwards 

Ian will there still be a Baggage cart class, and a Fork Truck exhibition race?


----------



## gasman (Sep 26, 2001)

Is this still going to be at the same hotel?


----------



## outlander5 (Jan 24, 2010)

Miller Time said:


> May even have to get an Oval Car, as long as the Road Course does not run backwards
> 
> Ian will there still be a Baggage cart class, and a Fork Truck exhibition race?


millertime,why the attitude?


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

outlander5 said:


> millertime,why the attitude?


No attitude, baggage cart and fork truck is an inside joke:thumbsup:


----------



## rjvk (Aug 27, 2003)

.......


----------



## hacker3 (Nov 16, 2006)

and that is our new leader... LOL!

Ken my guess is that Outlander5 guy is a fork truck driver...

_Tracey


----------



## outlander5 (Jan 24, 2010)

hacker3 said:


> and that is our new leader... LOL!
> 
> Ken my guess is that Outlander5 guy is a fork truck driver...
> 
> _Tracey


no i'm a wrench and throw fork trucks around:tongue:


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

www.indoorchamps.net is up and running!!! If you have any questions feel free to e-mail me at [email protected]......


----------



## Domenic Reese (Jul 15, 2006)

Is 1/12 17.5 open speedo?


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

Domenic Reese said:


> Is 1/12 17.5 open speedo?


Domenic, all 12th scale classes, as well as World GT are open speedo.


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

Online registration is now open!! Feel free to sign-up at www.indoorchamps.net......


----------



## cchambers (Aug 28, 2006)

hi ian ,i think you should start a thread on the oval track discussion section of the oval racing thread. i am sure a lot of the oval guys do not read our on road thread. just my feeling.


----------



## johnnywhopper (May 15, 2002)

cchambers said:


> hi ian ,i think you should start a thread on the oval track discussion section of the oval racing thread. i am sure a lot of the oval guys do not read our on road thread. just my feeling.


there is a thread in the oval section. it's in the oval _*event*_ section. the holiday inn doesn't doesn't run a weekly oval _*track*_. :thumbsup:


----------



## WarpWind (Oct 21, 2003)

CypressMidWest said:


> Domenic, all 12th scale classes, as well as World GT are open speedo.


What about 17.5 sedan?

Bill D.


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

WarpWind said:


> What about 17.5 sedan?
> 
> Bill D.


17.5 sedan will run to ROAR's new ESC specs. Our feeling was that 3.7v single cell slowed WGT and 12th scale enough, but the reduction in weight and INCREASE in sedan Voltage mandated the ESC spec from ROAR. I'd rather run OPEN speedo, for no reason other than ease of tech, but the sedan crowd has spoken.....


----------



## outlander5 (Jan 24, 2010)

CypressMidWest said:


> 17.5 sedan will run to ROAR's new ESC specs. Our feeling was that 3.7v single cell slowed WGT and 12th scale enough, but the reduction in weight and INCREASE in sedan Voltage mandated the ESC spec from ROAR. I'd rather run OPEN speedo, for no reason other than ease of tech, but the sedan crowd has spoken.....


just my 2 cents, but i won't run 1/12 or wgt because of the single cell rule. i think it should've been 2 cell lion or life batteries which would be like the old days. and as you know a 2 cell of those batteries is 6.6v just like the old 4 cell cars that were a blast to drive. again just a thought.


----------



## walterhenderson (May 8, 2002)

Thats too bad! The cars are faster know than they were with 4 cell!!!


----------



## outlander5 (Jan 24, 2010)

walterhenderson said:


> Thats too bad! The cars are faster know than they were with 4 cell!!!


please read cypress midwest's post, as i've tried both i like the 2 cell lion better, just my opinion.


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

outlander5 said:


> just my 2 cents, but i won't run 1/12 or wgt because of the single cell rule. i think it should've been 2 cell lion or life batteries which would be like the old days. and as you know a 2 cell of those batteries is 6.6v just like the old 4 cell cars that were a blast to drive. again just a thought.


?? Last time I checked, 1.2 x 4 = 4.8V, must be the "new" math.


----------



## Stealth_RT (Aug 5, 2002)

kevinm said:


> ?? Last time I checked, 1.2 x 4 = 4.8V, must be the "new" math.


Lion/LiFe cells are 3.3V each.


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

walterhenderson said:


> Thats too bad! The cars are faster know than they were with 4 cell!!!


In Mod, and maybe in 13.5. It took speedo timing/boost to get 17.5 back to where we were.


----------



## walterhenderson (May 8, 2002)

Correct you are Ian, Which makes me correct also!:thumbsup:


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

Stealth_RT said:


> Lion/LiFe cells are 3.3V each.


I was responding to the earlier post that said "a 2 cell of those batteries is 6.6v just like the old 4 cell cars" 

6.6 = 4.8 ???


----------



## outlander5 (Jan 24, 2010)

kevinm said:


> I was responding to the earlier post that said "a 2 cell of those batteries is 6.6v just like the old 4 cell cars"
> 
> 6.6 = 4.8 ???


yes and i never started a race back in the day with my 4 cells at 4.8v.


----------



## harmocy (Jan 11, 2007)

outlander5 said:


> yes and i never started a race back in the day with my 4 cells at 4.8v.


And a 1 cell is at 4.22 when I run as well!!! Not 3.7!!! But the thing is it stays up there for a LONG time and only drops to 3.1 ish so instead of having a bunch a punch at the start it is consistant throughout the run no DUMP!!! That is why it is MUCH faster!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

I was thinking WGT for my champs entry this year, but I might as well do the 17.5 TC class....I just need a body for that one....plus early rounds are always funny....what are the tire amounts for the rubber classes......1 handout and limit of??


----------



## outlander5 (Jan 24, 2010)

harmocy said:


> And a 1 cell is at 4.22 when I run as well!!! Not 3.7!!! But the thing is it stays up there for a LONG time and only drops to 3.1 ish so instead of having a bunch a punch at the start it is consistant throughout the run no DUMP!!! That is why it is MUCH faster!!!:thumbsup:


of course back in the day of 4 cell mod you never did use all your battery for the first 4 minutes, so you would have punch at 7:30 if you were lucky! and i got digging around at home and found(in good condition) a full set of yokomo tires mounted and trued for a 1/12 scale, i might have to start running again. the carpet is the same as back then.


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

outlander5 said:


> of course back in the day of 4 cell mod you never did use all your battery for the first 4 minutes, so you would have punch at 7:30 if you were lucky! and i got digging around at home and found(in good condition) a full set of yokomo tires mounted and trued for a 1/12 scale, i might have to start running again. the carpet is the same as back then.


Now you're talking!!!


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

scootr117 said:


> I was thinking WGT for my champs entry this year, but I might as well do the 17.5 TC class....I just need a body for that one....plus early rounds are always funny....what are the tire amounts for the rubber classes......1 handout and limit of??


Sweep 32r compound. Limit of three teched sets total, not including practice.


----------



## rjvk (Aug 27, 2003)

***F1***


----------



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

Any idea of the cost on those rubbers??


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

scootr117 said:


> Any idea of the cost on those rubbers??


$20 per set of four


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

Spec tires for this year's TC classes will be Sweep QTS 32, the same tire used for the ROAR region 1 Championship. Tires will be $20 per set, and must be purchased at the race. Limit will be three teched sets for quals, and the main. You can bring your own practice tires, or purchase them at the race.

These are QTS 32 tires mounted on WAW wheels, with Exp-M medium inserts.


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

Touring car weight has been lowered to 1400g to stay in line with the current trend in TC racing. Should be posted on the site shortly.


----------



## cchambers (Aug 28, 2006)

is ther a entry list anywhere yet?


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

cchambers said:


> is ther a entry list anywhere yet?


We'll probably post an entry total by class in early November, but I don't feel comfortable posting names. Too many privacy issues in this day and age.


----------



## ACCESSRC (Apr 8, 2010)

*Online Registration Tip*

If you register online, remember to indicate your T-shirt size. The T-shirt options are in the lower right corner of the entry webpage. Just add the size for the one free shirt to the shopping cart. You can buy additional shirts by adding them to the cart by selecting Additional shirt from the dropdown box.

Don't forget to confirm your hotel reservations. The roomblock is filling up.


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

Hurry and get your entries in to make sure you get a shirt!!! Times running short.....


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

One week and counting!!!


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

CypressMidWest said:


> One week and counting!!!


So right you are...... Can't wait!!


----------

